# grizzld's Test Cyp Log



## grizzldsealpoacher

Here's the plan 

Weeks 1-13 500mg Test Cyp split in to 2 injects of 250mg every 3 1/2 days Weeks 2-19 Aromasin start dose at 6.25mg ED Adjust if needed.

PCT Week 14-15ish (13 days after last PIN) HCG Blast 1000iu EOD for 10 days. Week 15ish Clomid first day 100mg, then 50mg ED for next 2 weeks, Nolvadex 40mg ED for 2 weeks. Weeks 18-19 Continue 50mg ED of Clomid, drop Nolva down to 20mg ED.

Current stats 

Height 6'0
Weight 225
BF% 17% 

Overall goal is to pack on some muscle lean out a bit more 

Current goal is to hit 15% BF in the first 5 weeks

Diet is Clean about 3000 cal work out days 2000 off days This is a work in progress I may up cal's depending on the results I see with the current cal intake. If I feel like I need more I will up it

Work out 5 days off 2 Cardio 5 days off 2 AB/Core am work outs 4 to 5 days a week

Enjoy the Ride


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Wooooohooooo, Im so pumped that this finally started!!!


----------



## Phatbastard

Looks Good Grizz 

You gona do some before and after Pics?


----------



## Josh30013

Can not wait to see your progress on this one. Ill be watching.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

DAY 1 FIRST PIN WAS MONDAY APRIL 16 PM

1ML 250MG test cyp

Work out arms 

barbell wide grip curls 95lbs x4x12 super set rope pull downs 110x4x12
skull crushers 95lbsx12x4 super set wire curls st bar 110x12x4

cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down

cal intake 2344

D2

work out chest- 
flat bench barbell press 205x5x5 super set wide grip pull ups 5x5
 wire flys 70x4x12 super set dumb bell incline flys 45x4x10

cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down

cal intake 2140

D3 

Work out legs- Squats 205x5x5 
leg extensions 70x11x7 
ham extensions 45x11x7

Cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down

Cal intake 2339

D4 

Rest no work out no cardio

cal intake 1828


D5 SECOND PIN went smooth as butta 250mg 

Work out  Shoulders-

Standing military press 165x5x5 superset pull ups 5x5

seated dumb bell over head press I sit on the end of the bench and don't use a back It seems to hit my muscles harder 45x11 35x10 35x8x5 30 sec rest period

front and side dumb bell raises 20x10x5

Cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down heavy and speed bag work

Cal intake 2389

All caught up , as soon as I get my boy to take pics I will post my before pics probably Monday night


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

thanks for riding with me bros ! it means alot


----------



## LeanHerm

Looking good bro!!! I'm here to watch


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

HermanThaGerman said:


> Looking good bro!!! I'm here to watch



thanks for joining bro!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 6 work out- back

Dead lifts 305x5x5 up from 295 super set wide grip pull ups 5x5 2min rest

Low pulley rows close grip 160 x11x7 30sec rest

Lat pull downs 110x10x10x8x8x8 1min rest

Cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down

Cal intake 2652


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 7 no work out no cardio rest

cal intake 3036 had a cheat day nothing to crazy just a heavy dinner

since I am off today and already worked out here is today

D 8 pin tonight 

work out chest - 

flat bench bb press 215x5x5 up from 205 2min rest

high pulley wire fly 50x11x7 30 sec rest

incline db press 55x12 65x10x4 2min rest

low pulley wire fly 40x11x4 40x8x3 30sec rest

Cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down

I will post pics and cal intake for today tonight


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

*before pics*

cal intake2372

3rd pin went smooth stung a bit

I have pics taken but I cant upload them b/c they are too big I did post them on sology and I will figure out a way to get them up here . anyone got any ideas? I tried cropping and I cant trim enough to make it work


----------



## Pikiki

Following this one here too bro


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 9 Work out Legs

Squats 135x10 205x5x5 2min rest

leg extensions 70x11x7 30sec rest

dumbbell lunges 25x8x5 1min rest

Cardio-3.5mi 27min 3min cool down

cal intake 2419


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Following this one here too bro


 It wont be much dif. then ology log. I would just log here but I wanted a history on both sites since I started there with the gw log I will log there also


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 10 No work out No cardio Rest
Cal intake 2650

D11 (4/26) started AI 6.25mg Aromasin from GWP
Work out Shoulders

Standing Military press 165x5x5 2min rest

Rear delt cable cross over (frist time) this is my new fav. 35x11x7 30 sec rest

Front and side dumb bell delt raises 25x8x4 super set shrugs 235x10x4 

Cardio 3.5 mi 27min 3min cool down

Cal intake 1938


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> It wont be much dif. then ology log. I would just log here but I wanted a history on both sites since I started there with the gw log I will log there also



So I just follow it here j/k lol doing great brotha


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 12 work out back

Had a hard time today usually I don't string back or legs without a day of rest , however it couldn't happen this week

Dead lifts 135x10 305x5 295x5x4 2min rest

low pulley rows close grip 140x11x7 30 sec rest

lat pull downs 110x10x4 1min rest

cal intake 3176


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

my bad usual cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down


----------



## Pikiki

Doing great bro keep killing it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D13 NO WORK OUT NO CARDIO REST
CAL INTAKE 1606

D14 WORK OUT ARMS

Wide Grip bar bell curls 110x11x4 super set wide grip pull ups 5x5 2min rest

bar bell skull crushers 95x11x4 super set close grip bp same weight 2min rest

preacher cable curls 70x11x7 30sec rest

rope pull downs 110x11x7 30sec rest

cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down

cal intake 2345


----------



## Pikiki

I love susper sets they really get your blood flow for sure, keep destroying those workouts Girzz got me pump bro!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> I love susper sets they really get your blood flow for sure, keep destroying those workouts Girzz got me pump bro!!!


 yeah buddy one of my favorite things to do also I used to do burn outs also for great pumps but Not since fst 7 sets there just as good probably better


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

DAY 15 PIN  I love it ! Got super hot last night had to turn the air down a bit to sleep

Work out chest

flat bench bb press 215x5x5 super set wide grip pull ups 5x5 2min rest

High pulley cable cross fly's 50x11x7 30sec rest

Incline db press 65x10x4 2min rest

low pulley cable cross fly's 25x11x7 30sec rest

Cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down 

Cal intake 2539


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Chest SMASHHHH!!


----------



## Pikiki

UFFF great smoke today brotha


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Ah I think I figured out how to upload pics


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

I post some more these are two weeks old but pretty accurate


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D16 Work out Legs

squats 135x10 205x5x5 

leg extensions 75x11x7

DB lunges 35x8x4

Cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down The inside of my shins r getting sore from running what do you think that's about? 3.5 mi to much? 

Cal intake 2500 

Weight is up about 2lbs I feel the same temperament , strength , endurance no changes but its early still.


----------



## Malevolence

Good work brown!! I will be following this


----------



## Pikiki

keep doing the job your doing so far bro


----------



## Malevolence

auto spell on my phone sucks.... wasnt supposed to say brown..   Bro


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D17 REST NO WORK OUT NO CARDIO

CAL INTAKE 1972

D18 WORK OUT SHOULDERS 

standing military press 135x10 170x5x5 up 5lbs 2min rest

rear delt cable cross over 40x11x7 30 sec rest

sitting over head dumbbell press 55x8x4 super set shrugs 225x10x4

cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down 

cal intake 2236


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Malevolence said:


> auto spell on my phone sucks.... wasnt supposed to say brown..   Bro



thanks for riding w/ me bro you scared me, brown is a family nickname only a few members use like my pop and my reverend cousin ha. I was  trying to figure out how anyone that would know that name would find there way on to SI lol It comes from the buster brown shoe store commercials I used to sing when I was a kid


----------



## Malevolence

haha thats funny shit


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D19 PIN #6 a bleeder but i checked no oil lost 

Work out arms (cut short had to catch a flight)

BB wide grip curl 135x5x5

Wieghted dips 45x8x5

Cardio 1.3mi 7min 3min cool down

Cal intake 2892 5 beers in there but I am on vacation look at me being accountable to myself ha

D20 ( today ) no work out no cardio I will rock my ab/core routine though

post cal intake and be back on the grind tomorrow


----------



## Pikiki

enjoy the vacations and keep it up on your workout


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D20 CAL INTAKE OVER 5000 I Would say with the alcohol and wedding grub  I have 2 more planned cheat days on cycle the weekend of may 26 and july 11th other then these dates My diet will be solid no alcohol 

D21 Work out back

Dead lifts 135x10 305x5x5 2min rest

Wide grip low pulley row 90x11x7 30sec rest

Wide grip lat pull downs 130x10x4

cardio 3.5miles 27min 3min cool down

cal intake 1992 

D 22 Pin 7 tonight Work out Chest

flat bench bb press 135x20 225x5x5 2min rest

High pulley cable flys 50x11x7 30sec rest

Incline dumb bell press 55x10x4 2min rest

Low pulley cable flys 30x11x7 30sec rest

cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down

cal intake 2139


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 23 pin went smooth last night

Work out Legs

Squats 135x15 215x5x5 2min rest

leg extensions 75x11x7 30sec rest

dumb bell lunges 35x8x4 2min rest

Cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down

cal intake 2510


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D24 REST, tweaked my back doing squats had some foot/shin pain from running basically I needed a blank day feel a bit better today back still a bit stiff nothing advil wont cure 

cal intake 2106


----------



## Pikiki

You doing smart bro no need to get injured slow but consistent all the way Grizz


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

feeling better yesterday but nothing serious a bit o advil and it was all good just took it ez when incorporating my lower back

D25 WORK OUT ARMS

incline hammer curls 35x11 40x11x3 super set single arm tri push downs 50x11 70x11x3 2min rest

Cable st bar preacher curls 70x11x5 70x8x2 30sec rest

Cable rope pull downs 90x11x7 30sec rest

bar bell wide grip curls 85x10x4 super set weighted dips 25x10x4

cardio 2.5mi 17min 3min cool down

cal. intake 2603


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> You doing smart bro no need to get injured slow but consistent all the way Grizz



No doubt bro I worked to hard to get here to let anything set me back especially injury where it can be avoided ha


----------



## Pikiki

Bro you pushing some good numbers , keep it up Grizz.


----------



## Mr P

yeah keep on keeping it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Mr P said:


> yeah keep on keeping it


 thanks bro will do!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D26 WORK OUT SHOULDERS PIN 8 WENT SMOOTH

wide grip pull ups 5x5 1min rest

standing military press 165x5x5 2min rest

rear delt cable cross overs 70x11 60x11 50x11x5 30sec rest

arnold press (first time) New fav. the face of my shoulder is feeling it crazy today 40x10x4

Cardio 2.5mi 17min 3min cool down. 

I am having alot of pain on the inside of my shin, not on the bone itself but to the inside about four inches up from the ball of my ankle on both legs. I have been told this is shin splints. Anyone have any remedies? I feel like It would help to wrap my ankles b4 running but I am going to go to a foot doc. first to get an ok for that. 

Another thought I had is that I am over compensating for these callus I have developed on the bottom of my foot behind my big toe on the pad. There is a name for it I forget what its called but they started first it feels like I have a rock in my shoe so I am thinking that I may be running differently b/c of that pain and causing this pain. I hope its a simple fix gonna c a doc this week. any advise is as always appreciated 

cal intake 2441


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D27  No Workout No cardio

CAL INTAKE 1789

D 28 Workout back

Dead lift 135x15 305x5x5 2min rest

Dumb bell rows 45x10 55x10 65x10 70x10 1min rest

Low pulley close grip cable rows 160x11x7 30sec rest

Wide grip lat pull downs 90x10x4 1min rest 

Cardio 3.5mi 24min (new best time) 3min cool down 

Cals Cheated today but nothing serious just not the best food  Cal intake between 2500 and 3200 I would say no Alcohol


----------



## Pikiki

That back will be sore tomorrow, good Grizz


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> That back will be sore tomorrow, good Grizz



dude I yinked my lower back on the right side again! It hurt this morning but advil dulled it out I am gonna rotate legs to Friday to prevent hurting it more I think I may go lighter on Deads and work on my form a bit b/c this is the second week in a row don't wanna injure it


----------



## Pikiki

Good thinking Grizz I did the same cause hurt my lower back and legs was next day, so I switch  doing back then after a day off (wednesday) do legs. With a back injury is too hard to continue lifting.


----------



## Tilltheend

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> dude I yinked my lower back on the right side again! It hurt this morning but advil dulled it out I am gonna rotate legs to Friday to prevent hurting it more I think I may go lighter on Deads and work on my form a bit b/c this is the second week in a row don't wanna injure it



Make sure you give yourself enough room to recover. If you don't you'll hurt yourself in the long run.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Mr.Louaghos said:


> Make sure you give yourself enough room to recover. If you don't you'll hurt yourself in the long run.



I am thinking that jumping from the 135 warm up to 305 is whats hurting me. I am under estimating how heavy 305 is for me during the pull and compensating with bad form once I am in the lift. So what I will do is go up intervals from 135 down in reps I think this will solve the issue.

I am going to do back  again next sunday and I am going to move legs to friday to avoid the weight on the back that should help. If I am still feeling it I will cut out squats/deads this week


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I am thinking that jumping from the 135 warm up to 305 is whats hurting me. I am under estimating how heavy 305 is for me during the pull and compensating with bad form once I am in the lift. So what I will do is go up intervals from 135 down in reps I think this will solve the issue.
> 
> I am going to do back  again next sunday and I am going to move legs to friday to avoid the weight on the back that should help. If I am still feeling it I will cut out squats/deads this week



That is a big jump when running reps man.  I like to at least hit 225 on the way up.  Hope your back heals fast!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> That is a big jump when running reps man.  I like to at least hit 225 on the way up.  Hope your back heals fast!



Yep I agree it's too much to soon, I felt the pain on the first rep of the first set and then powered through after the damage was done. I have to be more careful .


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D29 Work out Chest

Flat bench bb press 135x20 225x5x5 2min rest

High pulley cable flys 50x11x7 30 sec rest 

db incline flys 45x10x4 1min rest

low pulley cable flys 40x11x7 30sec rest

Cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down 

Cal intake 2240

Good notes from yesterday back felt fine no problems, Cardio felt awesome I felt the pain in the shins but it felt like it was getting better much more manageable I will still see the foot doc but that was positive for me

Last night was pin 9 went smooth all though I have a little circular bruise on my ass and it is sore also but no blood last night after pin

The yink is gone in my back! I am still changing up my schedule to give it more time for healing but I feel fine today major improvement from yesterday


----------



## Pikiki

Monster chest workout Grizz, good reps, glad to heard back is fine.


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D29 Work out Chest
> 
> Flat bench bb press 135x20 225x5x5 2min rest
> 
> High pulley cable flys 50x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> db incline flys 45x10x4 1min rest
> 
> low pulley cable flys 40x11x7 30sec rest
> 
> Cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down
> 
> Cal intake 2240
> 
> Good notes from yesterday back felt fine no problems, Cardio felt awesome I felt the pain in the shins but it felt like it was getting better much more manageable I will still see the foot doc but that was positive for me
> 
> Last night was pin 9 went smooth all though I have a little circular bruise on my ass and it is sore also but no blood last night after pin
> 
> The yink is gone in my back! I am still changing up my schedule to give it more time for healing but I feel fine today major improvement from yesterday



Good to hear you only made it pissy at you and you are not injured!!  Good Pressing too!


----------



## Tilltheend

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D29 Work out Chest
> 
> Flat bench bb press 135x20 225x5x5 2min rest
> 
> High pulley cable flys 50x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> db incline flys 45x10x4 1min rest
> 
> low pulley cable flys 40x11x7 30sec rest
> 
> Cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down
> 
> Cal intake 2240
> 
> Good notes from yesterday back felt fine no problems, Cardio felt awesome I felt the pain in the shins but it felt like it was getting better much more manageable I will still see the foot doc but that was positive for me
> 
> Last night was pin 9 went smooth all though I have a little circular bruise on my ass and it is sore also but no blood last night after pin
> 
> The yink is gone in my back! I am still changing up my schedule to give it more time for healing but I feel fine today major improvement from yesterday



Good chest workout, remember don't go heavy, let yourself repair.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Good to hear you only made it pissy at you and you are not injured!!  Good Pressing too!


 thanx bro the chest feels amazing today and the pump was insane


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Mr.Louaghos said:


> Good chest workout, remember don't go heavy, let yourself repair.



I am for sure going to lay off the back work out or anything where I may need my lower back for assistance .  I feel 100% but I know its still there like if I stand on one foot to put my sock on I can still feel where the pain was so I will  make sure not to re injure my back


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D30 work out arms

wide grip bar bell curls 135x5x5 super set weighted dips 45x8x3 45x7 45x6 2min rest

st bar cable curls super set cable rope pull downs 110x11x7 1min rest

wanted more ran out of time 

cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down

cal intake  2294


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Going to the foot doc. today at three to see what to do about the callus build up on my feet I hope its a ez fix ill update tonight


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D30 work out arms
> 
> wide grip bar bell curls 135x5x5 super set weighted dips 45x8x3 45x7 45x6 2min rest
> 
> st bar cable curls super set cable rope pull downs 110x11x7 1min rest
> 
> wanted more ran out of time
> 
> cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down
> 
> cal intake  2294



Not bad time on that run that is around 8 min miles very nice!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Not bad time on that run that is around 8 min miles very nice!!



Yep I run interval during the week b/c of my foot issue, I run 8mph 3%incline 8min walk 3.5 2min 8mph 7min walk 3.5 3min , 8mph 7min , 3min cool down it comes out to about 3.4 and change I round it up to 3.5  I got wind for much more, Once the feet feel good I am gonna crush cardio I dont get winded running 3.5mi straight but I cant do it during the week after working on my feet all day the calluses feel like there on fire . For now weekends I will pull the long runs until I get my shit straight.


----------



## Pikiki

You will be in great shape at the end of this cycle bro, keep working hard.


----------



## Tilltheend

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Yep I run interval during the week b/c of my foot issue, I run 8mph 3%incline 8min walk 3.5 2min 8mph 7min walk 3.5 3min , 8mph 7min , 3min cool down it comes out to about 3.4 and change I round it up to 3.5  I got wind for much more, Once the feet feel good I am gonna crush cardio I dont get winded running 3.5mi straight but I cant do it during the week after working on my feet all day the calluses feel like there on fire . For now weekends I will pull the long runs until I get my shit straight.




I know the feeling. I heard there is a type of stone you can use to get rid of them.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

went to the doc today got ok news. So he says the issue with my ankles is being caused by the callus on my feet . He says I have high arches and this makes the front of my foot slope forward more then the average bear. So  I put most of the weight on the front of my foot causing the something called bursitis its a sac of liquid that causes swelling and pain the callus develops to protect this area from the bursitis  from popping. Its not fixable w/o surgery which is not happening , custom orthotics would make it manageable but there 400 bones , he recommended I go to dicks sporting goods and get these inserts for my shoes called super feet he thinks they will help. He also gave me steroid shots in my feet to help with the swelling and he shaved the callus off. He also gave me a script for some steroid tape to put on my feet that will help keep the swelling down. I  go for a check up in 6 weeks.  My fucking big toe is numb from the shot its annoying. I cant wait to run tomorrow and see how it worked out


----------



## Pikiki

At least is nothing too serious, you will be fine in no time bro


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D31 WED MAY 16 NO WORK OUT REST CAL INTAKE 1983

Ok so here is where I have been the past 3 days  I have been dealing with a nagging roid (the other kind) for a few weeks it would come and go but wed. It decided to stay got really hard and swollen and made my life freaking hell but I trucked on 

D32 Thursday I started the day ok but was in a ton of pain I have had this b4 and it would pop and be done but not this one, as the day went on my stomach started to hurt b/c of the pain I thought but turns out by the end of the work day I was puking and nauseous so it wasn't the pain. I went home hit the rack and had chills sweats and vomit all night + with all that straining my little buddy was very irritated also HORRIBLE cal intake 1138 if it even got digested ?

D33 (pin 10) went smooth.  I felt a bit better sick wise but my pal hung around for another day of agony I still couldn't eat much b/c of the being sick hang over I decided not to push the gym I rested most of the day cal intake 806 cal + a few gatoraids 

D34 Today Feel great other then my little buddy is still here vicious as ever. This morning I checked into the ER to see if they would lance the sucker they said no. Doc told me comparatively its not that bad to what he has seen . I said really if there's worse then this then I really feel bad for those people I would say I am at a 8 of 10 pain. So he gave me pain killers and a steroid foam to help the swelling. So far I feel ok I am gonna hit the gym today I have done all I can do this thing isnt ruining another day of my life and my cycle fuck it its gonna pop get bad enough for them to cut it or go away I will update how the work out goes 

Sorry to have to report this


----------



## Malevolence

How are things going as far as strength and how is the Test feeling now that you are almost in week 5???  I hope you can get the other things taken care of so you can focus on your cycle bro.  Good luck


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 35 work out shoulders 

Standing Military press 135x10 165x5x5 2min rest

Wide grip pull ups 5x5 1min rest

rear delt cable flys 40x11x7 30 sec rest

Front and side db raises 25x10 25x8x2 25x6

Work out felt great! weight went up ez don't know if the juice is loose or it was just from all the rest I have had 

Cardio 3.8mi 27min 3min cool down new PR I get pins and needles in my right hand right around 20mins of running continuously its annoying and gets worse the longer I go then as soon as I stop it goes away anyone ever have this happen? solutions? I try to shake it out no go. I know I got wind for 4mi straight 30min  new goal..

Cal intake 1950 I still am having trouble eating since being sick I get nauseous eating but I am forcing myself through it and will get back on schedule by Monday


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Malevolence said:


> How are things going as far as strength and how is the Test feeling now that you are almost in week 5???  I hope you can get the other things taken care of so you can focus on your cycle bro.  Good luck




I felt stronger today bro, I dont know if its b/c I have been off a while or the gear is kicking in but I will find out soon enough. I will start pushing up the numbers over the next 2 weeks to see where I am at . I feel great though, I will also get my blood work done not this coming week b/c I am going on vacation but the week after most likely


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D36 Work out back 

Dead lifts 135x10 225x10 275x10 305x5 325x4 2min rest 325 new PR (no back pain at all slow increase is the way to go for me)

low pulley wide grip row's 130x11x7 30 sec rest

lat pull down 110x10x4 super set dumb bell rows 55x10x4 2min rest 

Cardio 3.5mi 27min 3 min cool down 

cal intake 2098


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Run was harder then yesterday looks like all the energy I had was due to the rest days I took when I was sick no super powers yet


----------



## Pikiki

Congrats on your new PR Grizz,


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D37 Work out chest

Flat bench bar bell press 135x20 225x5x5 2min rest

High pulley cable flys 50x11x7 30sec rest

Incline dumb bell flys 45x10x4 2min rest

Cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down 

Cal intake 2553 got my hunger back 

I struggled today in the gym 225 felt heavier then normal I took a pk about 2 hours b4 I worked out so maybe it effected my drive today not sure either way I had to force myself through it . better luck tomorrow

Pin 11 just went down felt great  hope the cyp kicks in soon I am getting impatient


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Congrats on your new PR Grizz,



thanks bud !


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D37 Work out chest
> 
> Flat bench bar bell press 135x20 225x5x5 2min rest
> 
> High pulley cable flys 50x11x7 30sec rest
> 
> Incline dumb bell flys 45x10x4 2min rest
> 
> Cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down
> 
> Cal intake 2553 got my hunger back
> 
> I struggled today in the gym 225 felt heavier then normal I took a pk about 2 hours b4 I worked out so maybe it effected my drive today not sure either way I had to force myself through it . better luck tomorrow
> 
> Pin 11 just went down felt great  hope the cyp kicks in soon I am getting impatient



patients little grasshopper!  Looking good grizz!  Keep hammering on the weights!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D38 legs 

front squats 135x5x5 2min rest

squats 215x5x5 2min rest

leg extensions 70x11x7 30sec rest

lunges 45x8x3

cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down 

cal intake 2553

d39 arms

incline dumbell curls 45x10x5 super set weighted dips 45x8x5

wide grip bar bell curls 85x10x5 super set bar bell skull crushers 85x10x3 85x8x2

cardio walked 9 holes, had a great round! 

Cal intake 2359

d40  had to pin this morning b/c i am traveling for the weekend didnt want to risk bringing it with me. My normal pin would have been friday morn. Everything went smooth. I will not be working out today cal intake will be high alcohol will be involved. 

D41 alot of alcohol was involved yesterday today very hung over 

work out shoulders

arnold press 45x10 55x10 60x8 65x8 65x6

front and side raises 20x10x2 25x10x3

standing military press 135x10 165x5x5

cardio 2.3mi 20min 3min cool down worked out at a local gym the tread mill felt strange there is no place like home

also played golf 18 holes earlier in the day no rest for the weary gonna go hard again tonight

cal intake is gonna suck again 

d42 not so hung over but drank a ton today is the wedding no work out no cardio again cal intake is going to suck

d43 wedding was awesome alot of partaking in festivities was had i am going home today but a few more drinks by the beach b4 i go cal intake was pretty bad again but not terrible today , travel day no work out no cardio

d44 home again pool side with the family great to be back cal intake  was ok i could have logged it but didn't no drinking today or for a while for that matter

work out back (pinned) pm went fine 

dead lifts 135x10 225x10 275x5 325x5x2 2min rest

wide grip low pulley rows 190x11x5 190x8x2 30 sec rest

lat pull downs 110x10x4 1min rest

cardio 2.3mi 20min 3min cool down 

back on my game finally i am logging my cal intake today and my work outs will be steady. I want to have blood work ,hydrostatic body fat , and new pics done in two weeks reason being b/c the trip through my game off a bit with ai and pinning schedule so i want to stablize my blood levels and get a good 2 weeks of solid work outs to trim the fat so to speak


----------



## gfunky

good to see you back at it man!


----------



## Pikiki

back to the iron....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 45 WORK OUT CHEST

Flat bench bb 225x5x5 felt ez finally  2min rest

High pulley cable cross 50x11x7 30sec rest

Incline dumb bell press 55x10 75x10 85x8 85x6 

low pulley cable cross 25x11x7 30 sec rest 

Cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min rest 

I had the best work out of the cycle so far. Nothing major as far as strength but I usually struggle or gas out. today I felt the edge and really got some clean sets in felt great. I am seeing some amazing pumps , alot more vascular (for me) and definition. At night as I sleep I sweat alot I wake up cold from the fan and being soaked I am not sleeping as well as I would like since the last pin hopefully tonight I will.

Cal intake 2860 wonderful clean energy packed grub! shit food does nothing for me anymore 

weighed in after my trip at 228lbs full stomach. b4 bed yesterday full after work out 223lbs this morning empty 218lbs  so the damage I am thinking was not so bad since 217lbs is my lowest point empty so far


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> good to see you back at it man!



Good to be back where I belong G, time to put in work!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> back to the iron....


 One of my fav. quotes " Iron sharpens iron; so a man sharpens the countenance of his friend" thanks for riding bro


----------



## Pikiki

When we gona see some pics update??


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> When we gona see some pics update??


 patience pik patience did piccasshole unveil star night before it was done? J/K I will have my boy take them Monday night ask and you shall receive my brother


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D46 legs 

squats 135x10 225x5x5 2min rest 

 i bottomed out for the first time ever, took to narrow a stance and fell forward had bottom pegs set for this so the bar was caught but it was a bit hairy lol. At least now i know it works and i wont be so hesitant to go up in weight 

leg extensions 70x11x7 30 sec rest

lunges 35x8x4 1min rest

hamstring curls 50x11x7 30 sec rest

cardio 2.3mi 17min 30 sec rest

cal intake 2583


----------



## Hurt

Good stuff my brother - keep killing it!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D46 legs
> 
> squats 135x10 225x5x5 2min rest
> 
> i bottomed out for the first time ever, took to narrow a stance and fell forward had bottom pegs set for this so the bar was caught but it was a bit hairy lol. At least now i know it works and i wont be so hesitant to go up in weight
> 
> leg extensions 70x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> lunges 35x8x4 1min rest
> 
> hamstring curls 50x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> cardio 2.3mi 17min 30 sec rest
> 
> cal intake 2583



Good shit bro, but dont hurt yourself ya big gooooon!!!


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> patience pik patience did piccasshole unveil star night before it was done? J/K I will have my boy take them Monday night ask and you shall receive my brother



No picasso never unveiled starry night that was Von Gogh! LMAO



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D46 legs
> 
> squats 135x10 225x5x5 2min rest
> 
> i bottomed out for the first time ever, took to narrow a stance and fell forward had bottom pegs set for this so the bar was caught but it was a bit hairy lol. At least now i know it works and i wont be so hesitant to go up in weight
> 
> leg extensions 70x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> lunges 35x8x4 1min rest
> 
> hamstring curls 50x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> cardio 2.3mi 17min 30 sec rest
> 
> cal intake 2583



Your calories are kinda low what weight you sitting at?


----------



## Pikiki

Carefull mt man don`t get before the unveil lol. Good job today bro. Did I ask about PICS??? oh yeah some pics please..../


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D47 rest no workout/cardio

cal intake 2106


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Carefull mt man don`t get before the unveil lol. Good job today bro. Did I ask about PICS??? oh yeah some pics please..../


 
I know bro I will but I gotta go hard so I can look sexy like you beasts ha ) pics monday night my man when my boy comes over for his pin I will have him take them


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I know bro I will but I gotta go hard so I can look sexy like you beasts ha ) pics monday night my man when my boy comes over for his pin I will have him take them



Sexiness is most important than nothing =D>


----------



## gfunky

What is this sexiness I may need some of that stuff one day!


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> What is this sexiness I may need some of that stuff one day!



You had some of that, you know...lol


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> You had some of that, you know...lol



Damn that is fucked up pik I had some lol  So now you are calling me old LOL


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> Damn that is fucked up pik I had some lol  So now you are calling me old LOL


LMAO... ...I just said your sexy man(no homo)


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> LMAO... ...I just said your sexy man(no homo)



no actually you used past tense "had"  so I used to be sexy so you basically called me old and ugly LOL


----------



## Pikiki

gfunky said:


> no actually you used past tense "had"  so I used to be sexy so you basically called me old and ugly LOL



hahaha It was a wrong word, remember I`m Puertorican and thats the kind of mistakes I made with sometimes...you killing me


----------



## gfunky

Pikiki said:


> hahaha It was a wrong word, remember I`m Puertorican and thats the kind of mistakes I made with sometimes...you killing me



It is all good I was totally just giving you a hard time my brother!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D48 shoulders (pinned am)

standing military press 135x10 180x5x5 super set wide grip pull ups 5x5 2min rest

arnold press 55x8x4 1min rest

reverse delt cable cross 40x11x7 30 sec rest

front and side dumb bell raises 25x8x4

cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down 

cal intake 2243

d49 rest no cardio no work out 

cal intake 2661 

d50 arms 

wide grip bar bell curls 85x10 105x10 125x10 130x8 135x7 super set weighted dips 45x8x5

cable preacher curls 70x15 80x15 95x10 105x10 super set rope pull downs 90x15 110x15 120x10 130x10

cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down

cal intake 2381


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D48 shoulders (pinned am)
> 
> standing military press 135x10 180x5x5 super set wide grip pull ups 5x5 2min rest
> 
> arnold press 55x8x4 1min rest
> 
> reverse delt cable cross 40x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> front and side dumb bell raises 25x8x4
> 
> cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down
> 
> cal intake 2243
> 
> d49 rest no cardio no work out
> 
> cal intake 2661
> 
> d50 arms
> 
> wide grip bar bell curls 85x10 105x10 125x10 130x8 135x7 super set weighted dips 45x8x5
> 
> cable preacher curls 70x15 80x15 95x10 105x10 super set rope pull downs 90x15 110x15 120x10 130x10
> 
> cardio 2.3mi 17min 3min cool down
> 
> cal intake 2381



Good work hope you enjoyed d49!!


----------



## Pikiki

135x7 and then super set with dips!!!!! bro awesome job Monster Grizz..


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D51 (pinned pm) 

chest 

flat bench bar bell 135x10 225x5x5 2min rest

high pulley cable cross overs 55x11x7 30 sec rest

incline dumb bell press 55x10 75x10x2 85x6

cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down 

after reading about over training i feel like i fell victim so i am taking tomorrow to recover some 

d52 no work out no cardio rest

went to the chiropractor today got an adjustment and stim pads on my shoulder blades it felt great i am going again tomorrow then i think i am going to make it a once a week thing

cal intake 2119

d 53 no work out no cardio rest (june 6)

hit the chiropractor again today feels awesome and again i am gonna rest up and hit it hard tomorrow feeling very refreshed


----------



## Pikiki

Very good take care of your body, you doing things the right way bud....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D54 legs 

squats 135x10 185x10 205x5 225x5 235x5x2 super set wide grip pull ups 7x5 reverse grip x7 side grip x10 2min rest

leg extensions 80x11x7 30 sec rest

db lunges 45x8x4

cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down 

cal intake 2584 

feeling strong refreshed


----------



## Pikiki

Good legs workout...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 55 rest no cardio no work out

cal intake 2266

d56 shoulders 

standing military 135x10 180x5x5

arnold press 45x10x5 super set shrugs 235x10x5

front and side delt raises 25x8x4 super set rear delt cable cross 50x10x4

cardio 3.7mi 27min 3min rest

cal intake 2860

d57 rest no work out no cardio

kind of a weak work out week i am a bit burned out this week ill pick it up again back tomorrow 

cal intake 2700+ did not log it alot of good cooking at moms bday bash ha


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D 55 rest no cardio no work out
> 
> cal intake 2266
> 
> d56 shoulders
> 
> standing military 135x10 180x5x5
> 
> arnold press 45x10x5 super set shrugs 235x10x5
> 
> front and side delt raises 25x8x4 super set rear delt cable cross 50x10x4
> 
> cardio 3.7mi 27min 3min rest
> 
> cal intake 2860
> 
> d57 rest no work out no cardio
> 
> kind of a weak work out week i am a bit burned out this week ill pick it up again back tomorrow
> 
> cal intake 2700+ did not log it alot of good cooking at moms bday bash ha



Looking real good grizz!  Too much work with light calories will wear on you get a break and come back stronger!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Looking real good grizz!  Too much work with light calories will wear on you get a break and come back stronger!!



thanx bro I think it was in the air last week ! This week will be better


----------



## Pikiki

Keep it up Grizz, sometimes we all lit bit burn out at one point. Just happens to everyone, but great job buddy


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Keep it up Grizz, sometimes we all lit bit burn out at one point. Just happens to everyone, but great job buddy



Yah buddy I feel like it was in the air last week bro alot of people felt drained at work like it was dragging, I also took a page from G funk and cut my AI to eod maybe estro crash had something to do with it. Blood work thursday hydro bf% test and PICS just for you buddy  Feeling great today bra!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D58 back

wide grip pull ups 7 reps 5 sets 

dead lifts 135x10 225x10 295x8 325x5x2 2 min rest. Tried using straps i don't get it the bar just rolls on me i later thought maybe you can reverse a hand like i do with out straps ill try it next week, feel like i could get more but dont have the grip

low pulley wide grip rows 190x11x7 30 sec rest

lat pull downs 130x8x4 super set lawn mower pulls 55x10x4

cardio 3.6mi 27min 3min cool down 

cal intake 2347


----------



## Pikiki

Nice pics just for me lol....I like to do my AI eod cuase when I start this cycle I start ed and start feeling lethargic and tired, no energy. Stop it for few days and when back into it eod, feels better...


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D56 back
> 
> wide grip pull ups 7 reps 5 sets
> 
> dead lifts 135x10 225x10 295x8 325x5x2 2 min rest. Tried using straps i don't get it the bar just rolls on me i later thought maybe you can reverse a hand like i do with out straps ill try it next week, feel like i could get more but dont have the grip
> 
> low pulley wide grip rows 190x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> lat pull downs 130x8x4 super set lawn mower pulls 55x10x4
> 
> cardio 3.6mi 27min 3min cool down
> 
> cal intake 2347



You should throw in a day per week for grip training your grips will come up crazy fast and you will get massive forearms which are HOT!!


----------



## JOMO

gfunky said:


> You should throw in a day per week for grip training your grips will come up crazy fast and you will get massive forearms which are HOT!!



Can you elaborate on a quick grip training routine possibly. One of the many area's I still am weak in.


----------



## gfunky

JOMO said:


> Can you elaborate on a quick grip training routine possibly. One of the many area's I still am weak in.



Here is what I did to bring mine up when I needed to.

wrist curls (not real heavy this is for the pump) do set of  25 superset with plate pinches 30 seconds do 3 to 5 sets of each
static holds (add more weight as you go and each week go for more with more time.)  Start with a weight you can hold with double overhand grip while standing in a rack for around 30 seconds I started with 225.  This will be tough as your forearms will be pumped and sore from the other.  do 3-5 sets if you make it to 30 seconds add 30-50 pounds until you can't hold over 30.  

It takes little amount of time and really will strengthen your grips fats I did this for about 2 months and ended up holding 455 for 30 second at the end.  Never had an issue with grips on anything since.


----------



## JOMO

Thanks G! Will def be doing this.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

thanx for that g !


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D59 chest

flat bench bar bell 135x20 225x5x3 235x5x2 2min rest

high pulley cable cross 50x11x7 30sec rest

incline dumb bell fly 35x10x4 1min rest 

i am finally feeling the strength increase everyone keeps talking about  had more in me but no more time

cardio 3.6mi 27min 3min rest

cal intake 2590


----------



## gfunky

That is a strong run man!  You do that right after workout or another time of day??   Strong keep it up!


----------



## Pikiki

You doing awesome bro, I see you did some FST-7 there are very good for pump and strecth that fascia to increase size on that particular muscle you work on. From what I read on Hanny Rambod web site and in other forum he actually has a thread for FST-7 questions the 7`s should be last set of that muscle group. Just let you know what I`ve read about it bro, some advance BB`s do some variations like start with the 7`s then go with their regular plan or even 2 sets of 7`s for one muscle group. This are Pro`s doing this and under a very strickly diet and supps program. Your run time is very very good Grizz...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher




----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> That is a strong run man!  You do that right after workout or another time of day??   Strong keep it up!



Thanx bro I run pre work out, I am doing intervals all at 8.6mph 3 % incline 8min 2min walk at 3.5mph 7min at 8.6 3min walk then 7min 3 min walk it comes out to 3.6mi I hit the 3mi mark at 24min so its like 8min mi's  I will string it together soon and run 8.6mi for 27min st as soon as I feel ready btw I am up from my old number at 8mph same interval and I would string that together for a st. 27min run once and a while


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> You doing awesome bro, I see you did some FST-7 there are very good for pump and strecth that fascia to increase size on that particular muscle you work on. From what I read on Hanny Rambod web site and in other forum he actually has a thread for FST-7 questions the 7`s should be last set of that muscle group. Just let you know what I`ve read about it bro, some advance BB`s do some variations like start with the 7`s then go with their regular plan or even 2 sets of 7`s for one muscle group. This are Pro`s doing this and under a very strickly diet and supps program. Your run time is very very good Grizz...



thanx bro I am gonna check into it tonight I am enjoying the variation I usually try and do 2 fst7 moves one in the middle and one at the end but that rarely works out i need to be more strict


----------



## Pikiki

I hope that picture is not for me lmao...but naked really?? you the man...


----------



## gfunky

Well you got hockey beat fr scandalous!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

lol i aint scared lol ! I will post more tonight I figured out a new way to take them myself.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Send em to me some other way, Idk why I cant see it


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 60 rest no work out/cardio

cal intake 2831

d61 legs 

squats 135x10 225x5x5 super set wide grip pull ups 8x5 2min rest

leg extensions 90x11x7 30sec rest

dumb bell lunges 45x8x4

planned on fst ham extensions but i was gassed  nbd

cardio 3.6mi 27min 3min cool down 

cal intake 2205

had my bf% tested hydro static today 13.9% bf from 17.8% i gained 2lbs of lean body mass lost 9lbs of fat  i was shooting for 15% so i am so fired up about that !

I went to go for blood work also but i didn't fast i forgot so ill do that monday morning and post it up for ya's 

the graphs below are my comparisons from the first test done in april just before i started cycle to today


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher




----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 62 today pin this morning went smooth 

gave blood today they do a pre test panel it has rbc and iron mixed into it its on a scale to 19 i was 17.7 so my iron/rbc was high, good for me to get rid of some and good for them b/c i was rich in iron win/win

was not sure about a work out gave it a go 

arms  wide grip bb curls 85x15 105x12 125x10 135x10 super set weighted dips 50x8x4 

i was right maybe it was mental but it i was not into it today maybe b/c i gave up some precious blood idk

cardio 3mi 25min 3min cool down

cal intake is still rolling report on that later


----------



## Lulu66

Looking good mang. Keep it up


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Cal intake yesterday 2941+ about 8 vodka club's

d 63 (sat) went out friday night had to work all day sat barley any rest not good i rocked my ab routine w/ pushups no work out no cardio 

cal intake 2205+ a lot o lq shots and vodka again , i am having a hard time as of late with going out on the weekends, it just seems like one event after the next. I will not be running a summer cycle again. I plan on running the next one in jan. 

D 64 hang over from hell had to work all day again straight to bed recovery time 

no work out no cardio  

cal intake 2162 

feel like shit today my dad would always say  "sick broke and sad but look at the fun that i had"

d65 feel great (pin last night went smooth) 

work out chest 

flat bench bb 135x20 225x5x3 235x5x2 2min rest

high pulley cable cross over 50x11x7 30 sec rest

INCLINE DUMB BELL PRESS 55X15 75X10 85X7 90X7 2MIN REST

LOW PULLEY CABLE CROSS 35X11X7 30 SEC REST

CARDIO 3.6MI 27MIN 3 MIN REST

CAL INTAKE 2358


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Cal intake yesterday 2941+ about 8 vodka club's
> 
> d 63 (sat) went out friday night had to work all day sat barley any rest not good i rocked my ab routine w/ pushups no work out no cardio
> 
> cal intake 2205+ a lot o lq shots and vodka again , i am having a hard time as of late with going out on the weekends, it just seems like one event after the next. I will not be running a summer cycle again. I plan on running the next one in jan.
> 
> D 64 hang over from hell had to work all day again straight to bed recovery time
> 
> no work out no cardio
> 
> cal intake 2162
> 
> feel like shit today my dad would always say  "sick broke and sad but look at the fun that i had"
> 
> d65 feel great (pin last night went smooth)
> 
> work out chest
> 
> flat bench bb 135x20 225x5x3 235x5x2 2min rest
> 
> high pulley cable cross over 50x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> INCLINE DUMB BELL PRESS 55X15 75X10 85X7 90X7 2MIN REST
> 
> LOW PULLEY CABLE CROSS 35X11X7 30 SEC REST
> 
> CARDIO 3.6MI 27MIN 3 MIN REST
> 
> CAL INTAKE 2358



How you been feeling with calories so low and lots of cardio?  For me it was insane had to go up on calories and wow what a difference!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> How you been feeling with calories so low and lots of cardio?  For me it was insane had to go up on calories and wow what a difference!



I feel good bro , but I feel like I am on the other side of the spectrum then most b/c I have never had to bulk I was always heavy. So what im saying is I am used to the low cal high cardio b/c its all I have done. I think my strength and endurance suffers a bit b/c of the low cal. Like I look at others logs including you and I think to myself how the hell r they putting up such weight and high reps/exercises I think if I took on more cal's I would be stronger and able put up more numbers as far as sets . I am getting great results though bro I am totally happy with the progress I would like  to cut to 10%bf by the end of pct then re asses my cals going forward.


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I feel good bro , but I feel like I am on the other side of the spectrum then most b/c I have never had to bulk I was always heavy. So what im saying is I am used to the low cal high cardio b/c its all I have done. I think my strength and endurance suffers a bit b/c of the low cal. Like I look at others logs including you and I think to myself how the hell r they putting up such weight and high reps/exercises I think if I took on more cal's I would be stronger and able put up more numbers as far as sets . I am getting great results though bro I am totally happy with the progress I would like  to cut to 10%bf by the end of pct then re asses my cals going forward.




Are you wanting to lose weight or just bodyfat?  If just bodyfat up the calories a little try 500 per day for a week and see how you do.  If you look at my transformation pics I was heavier or fatter as well.  I have done it the way you are now when I was 260 not a pretty 260 I needed to lose weight and calorie restricted and got down to 185 at 5.5% bodyfat but lost an incredible amount of muscle so I bulked for a bit then got out of control and went too fast and added too much bodyfat.  I find that staying around same weight helps your body get used to it and then dropping fat is much easier and you keep muscle and strength!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Are you wanting to lose weight or just bodyfat?  If just bodyfat up the calories a little try 500 per day for a week and see how you do.  If you look at my transformation pics I was heavier or fatter as well.  I have done it the way you are now when I was 260 not a pretty 260 I needed to lose weight and calorie restricted and got down to 185 at 5.5% bodyfat but lost an incredible amount of muscle so I bulked for a bit then got out of control and went too fast and added too much bodyfat.  I find that staying around same weight helps your body get used to it and then dropping fat is much easier and you keep muscle and strength!



Yeah dude I am not concerned with weight at all 217 is where I have been sitting for the last 2 weeks until this weekends festivities put me up a lb this morning 218 nbd. I just want to get the body fat down. I haven't been loosing any weight as of late but it seems about every 2 weeks I drop an LB so I think I am due. 

Where do u suggest I up the cal's ?  I eat 8 times a day i wouldn't mind adding to lunch and maybe pre work out. I want it to count the most though where do you think it would help ?


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Yeah dude I am not concerned with weight at all 217 is where I have been sitting for the last 2 weeks until this weekends festivities put me up a lb this morning 218 nbd. I just want to get the body fat down. I haven't been loosing any weight as of late but it seems about every 2 weeks I drop an LB so I think I am due.
> 
> Where do u suggest I up the cal's ?  I eat 8 times a day i wouldn't mind adding to lunch and maybe pre work out. I want it to count the most though where do you think it would help ?



An easy way to do it is add in like a sweet potato at 1 meal  which ever one you want and for the last whole food meal of the day add in 1 cup brown rice.  That would give you around 250 calories if you use butter on both then up all your protein sources throughout the day so if you are eating 6oz of chicken up it to 7 or 8 for 4-5 meals.  That should get you close to 500 calories and would be super clean calories too!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 66 shoulders 

standing military 135x10 180x5x5 2min rest

arnold press 55x8x4 super set bb shrugs 255x10x4

front and side raises 25x8x4 super set rear delt cable cross 75x10x4

cardio 2.5mi 20min 3 min cool down

my treadmill is shot i noticed a small hole in the track and figured a rock had got in there so i lifted it up to shake it loose to find out i cracked the deck front to back side to side and it is tearing into the tread now. Such a bummer especially after a expensive weekend but i am hunting a new one down today on the cheap hopefully 

cal intake 2965


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> an easy way to do it is add in like a sweet potato at 1 meal  which ever one you want and for the last whole food meal of the day add in 1 cup brown rice.  That would give you around 250 calories if you use butter on both then up all your protein sources throughout the day so if you are eating 6oz of chicken up it to 7 or 8 for 4-5 meals.  That should get you close to 500 calories and would be super clean calories too!



thanks bro i will add it to my shopping list


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D 66 shoulders
> 
> standing military 135x10 180x5x5 2min rest
> 
> arnold press 55x8x4 super set bb shrugs 255x10x4
> 
> front and side raises 25x8x4 super set rear delt cable cross 75x10x4
> 
> cardio 2.5mi 20min 3 min cool down
> 
> my treadmill is shot i noticed a small hole in the track and figured a rock had got in there so i lifted it up to shake it loose to find out i cracked the deck front to back side to side and it is tearing into the tread now. Such a bummer especially after a expensive weekend but i am hunting a new one down today on the cheap hopefully
> 
> cal intake 2965




Man that sucks about your treadmill man.......


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D 66 shoulders
> 
> standing military 135x10 180x5x5 2min rest
> 
> arnold press 55x8x4 super set bb shrugs 255x10x4
> 
> front and side raises 25x8x4 super set rear delt cable cross 75x10x4
> 
> cardio 2.5mi 20min 3 min cool down
> 
> my treadmill is shot i noticed a small hole in the track and figured a rock had got in there so i lifted it up to shake it loose to find out i cracked the deck front to back side to side and it is tearing into the tread now. Such a bummer especially after a expensive weekend but i am hunting a new one down today on the cheap hopefully
> 
> cal intake 2965



Looks like someone will not be able to brush his hair tomorrow, lol doing great brotha. Sorry to heard about treadmill that sucks


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 67 no cardio no work out 

figured i would wait until i procured a new treadmill since i would be obsessed until it was done  got one yesterday , picking it up tonight i am gonna give betsi one more ride into the sunset today 

cal intake  2715

still haven't had blood work done i bought the test i am gonna try and go monday morning


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Man that sucks about your treadmill man.......



Yeah bro I was low yesterday just b/c I went out over the weekend and basically blew my nest egg  then found out the mill was shot, seems to always work that way . But good news I got a sweet treadmill off a good intentions owner so it's basically new top of the line mill rated for 350lbs so the deck should hold up this time ha!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Looks like someone will not be able to brush his hair tomorrow, lol doing great brotha. Sorry to heard about treadmill that sucks



No pain no gain right bro  feeling good today ready to get it in . I love super sets on shoulders


----------



## Pikiki

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> No pain no gain right bro  feeling good today ready to get it in . I love super sets on shoulders



Super sets in any muscle are great for sure


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

where did the rest of my log go???


----------



## PillarofBalance

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> where did the rest of my log go???



How much is missing? We've moved to a new server and had to upload a back up. We're missing some posts.  Admin is working on something to see if it will help. Hang on.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

i think its like 2 pages worth or so the last thing I posted were some pics on friday night


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> i think its like 2 pages worth or so the last thing I posted were some pics on friday night



We will live through it!


----------



## noobmuscle

Grizz, I am kind of happy a portion was temporarily lost because somehow I missed this one! Your post allowed me to find it under "new post" today. You have been on one of hell of a ride man! Keep it up! I wish I could stay that dedicated to cardio bro! I'm a follower now!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

noobmuscle said:


> Grizz, I am kind of happy a portion was temporarily lost because somehow I missed this one! Your post allowed me to find it under "new post" today. You have been on one of hell of a ride man! Keep it up! I wish I could stay that dedicated to cardio bro! I'm a follower now!



Thanx for riding bro ! Its not lost though man I also run the same log on ology, so all the side content is gone which was some good stuff from you guys but as far as my workouts I can cut and copy them back . Cardio is key for me my man , I appreciate the support


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 68 PIN TODAY WENT SMOOTH

No work out yesterday during cardio I ran into a issue that I have with my heart its called Wolf Parkinson White Syndrome Its not a big deal for me because I can control it but it causes my heart to race, my pulse can get to as high as 220bpm Its hard to stop if I am working out through it so I play it safe and stop cool down and get it to stop using a breathing technique Cardio was awesome though the new treadmill is amazing ! its twice the size of my old one and whisper quiet.

Cardio 3.6mi 27min 3min cool down

cal intake 3065

D 69 LEGS

SQUATS 135X10 225X5X5 SUPER SET WIDE GRIP PULL UPS 5X8 2 MIN REST

LEG EXTENSIONS 90X11X7 30 SEC REST

LUNGES 35X8X4 2 MIN REST

CARDIO 3.6MI 27MIN 3 MIN COOL DOWN

CAL INTAKE 3215

D70 ARMS

BB CURLS WIDE GRIP 95X15 115X12 135X7 135X5X2 SUPER SET WEIGHTED DIPS 50X10X3 50X8X2 2MIN REST

INCLINE DB CURL 35X10 40X10X3 SUPER SET BB SKULL CRUSHERS 95X10 115X8X2 115X3 (FAIL) 2MIN REST

CABLE ROPE PULL DOWN SUPER SET ST BAR CABLE CURLS 70X11X7 30SEC REST

CARDIO 3.6MI 27MIN 3 MIN COOL DOWN

CAL INTAKE 3070

CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG IS IT A SUPER SET IF YOUR WORKING TWO DIFFERENT MUSCLES EX. TRI THEN BI? OR IS IT JUST A BACK TO BACK SET ?


----------



## Georgia

There is a guy at my former gym who has that same problem. He was featured in an article that is framed on the wall at the Y. He used to be really, really fat and now is cut. His heart races uncontrollably and at one point he even died. Heart stopped completely. Be careful man. Hope nothing bad happens


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D 68 PIN TODAY WENT SMOOTH
> 
> No work out yesterday during cardio I ran into a issue that I have with my heart its called Wolf Parkinson White Syndrome Its not a big deal for me because I can control it but it causes my heart to race, my pulse can get to as high as 220bpm Its hard to stop if I am working out through it so I play it safe and stop cool down and get it to stop using a breathing technique Cardio was awesome though the new treadmill is amazing ! its twice the size of my old one and whisper quiet.
> 
> Cardio 3.6mi 27min 3min cool down
> 
> cal intake 3065
> 
> D 69 LEGS
> 
> SQUATS 135X10 225X5X5 SUPER SET WIDE GRIP PULL UPS 5X8 2 MIN REST
> 
> LEG EXTENSIONS 90X11X7 30 SEC REST
> 
> LUNGES 35X8X4 2 MIN REST
> 
> CARDIO 3.6MI 27MIN 3 MIN COOL DOWN
> 
> CAL INTAKE 3215
> 
> D70 ARMS
> 
> BB CURLS WIDE GRIP 95X15 115X12 135X7 135X5X2 SUPER SET WEIGHTED DIPS 50X10X3 50X8X2 2MIN REST
> 
> INCLINE DB CURL 35X10 40X10X3 SUPER SET BB SKULL CRUSHERS 95X10 115X8X2 115X3 (FAIL) 2MIN REST
> 
> CABLE ROPE PULL DOWN SUPER SET ST BAR CABLE CURLS 70X11X7 30SEC REST
> 
> CARDIO 3.6MI 27MIN 3 MIN COOL DOWN
> 
> CAL INTAKE 3070
> 
> CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG IS IT A SUPER SET IF YOUR WORKING TWO DIFFERENT MUSCLES EX. TRI THEN BI? OR IS IT JUST A BACK TO BACK SET ?



Good job!  Normally superset is different bodyparts but I think you can call it superset if you do 2 of anything back to back.  Then if you go to 3 or more it is a giant set.  So many rules LOL


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Georgia said:


> There is a guy at my former gym who has that same problem. He was featured in an article that is framed on the wall at the Y. He used to be really, really fat and now is cut. His heart races uncontrollably and at one point he even died. Heart stopped completely. Be careful man. Hope nothing bad happens



Thats extreme bro . I dont have this condition b/c I was over weight it is something I was born with I have gone to the doc several times just to make sure everything is cool. I can explain it like he explained it to me , Your heart is a race track the electrical current races in one direction over and over making your heart beat, well mine has a extra electrode that when it fires if my heart is in the correct part of the beat (track) will cause the current to reverse causing Tachycardia rapid heart beat. Now this does suck for alot of people, I have  a friend that wont even touch caffeine b/c if she gets a attack she cant control it and has to go to the hospital for them to give her drugs to get it to stop. I was lucky I figured out this breathing technique that will cause the electrode to fire again and make my heart go back to normal , if I am not working out it takes only seconds to get it to stop but if I am already fired up I have to cool down first . I stop  what i am doing make it stop and get back at it w/ no problem if I am involved in say a sport or something . There is also a way to fix it they can oblate the electrode by going up through a cath they put in a main vein in your thigh it goes straight to your heart and they burn the electrode but that has a 1% chance of me not making it doc says the chances of me dying from a attack are less then that so y risk it  Wolf Parkinsons White Syndrome if you want to wiki it but thats it in give it to me straight doc terms lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Good job!  Normally superset is different bodyparts but I think you can call it superset if you do 2 of anything back to back.  Then if you go to 3 or more it is a giant set.  So many rules LOL



sweet bro you are like my lifting guru  added the brown rice btw does it matter if its boil in a bag? that shit is way quicker I think i am going to add brown rice to dinner and lunch then pile on some more of what ever meat to up the cals and see where it gets me .


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D71 back 

dead lifts 135x15 225x12 275x10 315x5 335x5 2min rest

bb v up rows 45x15 70x12 95x10 1min rest`

low pulley wide grip rows 170x11x7 30 sec rest

cardio 2.5mi 20min 3min cool down

cal intake 3471 

d 72 (today) chest

flat bench bb 135x20 225x5x2 235x5x3 2min rest

flat bench db fly 40x10x4 1min rest

incline db press 55x10 75x10 85x8 90x5 1min rest

high pulley cable cross 50x11x7 30 sec rest

cardio 3.6mi 27min 3 min cool down

chest is smoked feels great ! 

Cal intake 3282


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

This is me 236lbs last few weeks of GW trial







This is 225lbs start of this cycle






This is Friday night 217lbs











This is no flex full belly as bad as it gets which ain't so bad in my op


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 73 rest no work out no cardio 

cal intake 3117

pinned last night went smooth like silk


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 74 legs

squats 135x10 225x5x5 

db lunges 45x8x4

leg extensions 90x11x7 30sec rest

legs feel like jello i am thinking that its b/c i always ignored doing leg work outs growing up i'm paying for it now, in strength and endurance but they will build up wish i had a leg press machine

i wanted to have blood work done this week how ever i got into some shit at work and don't want to ask for the time to go get it done so next week. I am thinking the test is some what under dosed b/c i haven't seen much improvment  in strength however i have been gaining muscle and vascular so its there maybe just not that strong or maybe i need more then 5oo a week . Only blood's will tell 

cardio i ramped it up again 9mph feels good i can handle it same intervals same time i would have the numbers for it but my new treadmill combined with my new floor fan blew the breaker half way through so i don't know what it comes out to ill tell ya's tomorrow

cal intake 3665 calo's coming up weight back to 217


----------



## gfunky

Looks like the 500 calories is doing you right!  Keep it up and the strength will come too!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 75 SHOULDERS

standing military press 135x10 180x5x5 2 min rest 

seated db press 55x8x4 super set shrugs 305x10x4

front and side raises 30x8x4 super set rear delt cable cross 70x10x4 

Cardio 1.7mi road run 11min My fucking new treadmill is shot, I blew a breaker 2 days ago and it got me thinking the mill needed a tune up, so I called the repair man and he came and told me the deck is shot so I had to order a new one it will take a week or two to get the new deck so I am going to set a out door run goal in the 90+ heat of 5k in 30min by the time the new deck comes in, either that or I kill someone I think the ladder is a better idea (not that the garage is much cooler )

Cal intake 3117


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

[SUP][/SUP]





gfunky said:


> Looks like the 500 calories is doing you right!  Keep it up and the strength will come too!




thanks G its strange watching my weight go up 218 this morning, I am cool with it as long as I dont see added body fat but I havent so far, up from 212 last week and I feel like I look leaner.


----------



## gfunky

Watch close when it starts to appear back off by 250 calories.  Find that sweet spot.


----------



## Pikiki

Nice weight gain Grizz...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 76 (pin) went smooth

no work out rest 

cal intake 3011

d77 arms 

bb curls 115x15 125x12 135x10 145x8x2 super set weighted dips 50x10x5

no cardio 

cal intake 3388

d78 back 

dead lift 135x15 225x12 275x10 325x5 345x4 (pr)

upright rows 135x10 155x10 175x10185x10 (lost form yinked my back  ) 

lat pull downs 120x10 135x10x3 super set db rows (lawn mower pulls)  55x10x4

close grip low pulley rows 170x11x7 3o sec rest 

no cardio (stormin normin out side treadmill will be down for another week or so  )

cal intake 1393 i slept most of the day away kids were at grandmas i was taking full advantage


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D 76 (pin) went smooth
> 
> no work out rest
> 
> cal intake 3011
> 
> d77 arms
> 
> bb curls 115x15 125x12 135x10 145x8x2 super set weighted dips 50x10x5
> 
> no cardio
> 
> cal intake 3388
> 
> d78 back
> 
> dead lift 135x15 225x12 275x10 325x5 345x4 (pr)
> 
> upright rows 135x10 155x10 175x10185x10 (lost form yinked my back  )
> 
> lat pull downs 120x10 135x10x3 super set db rows (lawn mower pulls)  55x10x4
> 
> close grip low pulley rows 170x11x7 3o sec rest
> 
> no cardio (stormin normin out side treadmill will be down for another week or so  )
> 
> cal intake 1393 i slept most of the day away kids were at grandmas i was taking full advantage



Looks like power is up!  That is sweet Grizz!  Lets see some PR's start rolling in from here!  You are a little past mid cycle now right?


----------



## Pikiki

Wao bro those numbers are going up like crazy, the strengh of a beast has be unleash!!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 79 chest 

flat bench barbell  135x5x2 185x3 205x3 230x5 235x5x2 240x4 255x3 (pr) 

thats it backs fucked up i didn't want to push it . +

my cousin wanted to have a meeting with me about advocare, ever get this presentation ? Basically its a supplement company that is a mlm (multi level marketing) they want you to invest in a package to sell there product to other people and gain residuals from the people that you get involved to sell product also i  dont think its worth it. Also i did a bit of research on them and found out they were sued by a olympic swimmer for there product containing clen. Anyone  wanna buy some lol?

Cardio 1.5 road mile 10min 40 sec  sooo fucking hot i can't wait for the tread mill to come back

cal intake 3155


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

yQUOTE=gfunky;18074]Looks like power is up!  That is sweet Grizz!  Lets see some PR's start rolling in from here!  You are a little past mid cycle now right?[/QUOTE]

Yeah bro I have about 2 weeks of cyp left then I have 2 weeks of E that my buddy left behind b/c he is a lazy mo fo. They are both dosed at 250mg so I figure as long as no one has any issues with it im going to run the E. I also would like to run 2 weeks of prop 100mg eod to come off into hcg/pct I am going to blast hcg and then run clomid/nolv to end it.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Wao bro those numbers are going up like crazy, the strengh of a beast has be unleash!!!!



thanx pik I can only hope to get results like you my man ! I going try and go higher keep pushing the numbers bro.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 80 whoh 80 days  down 

no work out needed to rest the back did core and abs thats it

no cardio

cal intake 2590


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 81 shoulders 

standing military 85x5x2 135x3 165x5 180x5 185x4 190x3 (pr)

db shoulder press 65x10x4 super set shrugs 325x10x4

thats that i had bbq's to attend 

cardio 1.5 mi 10:44 road miles  this shit is killing me  

cal intake 3351 clean i ate grilled chix and no boozing


----------



## gfunky

So you have 6 weeks left on cycle then?  Very nice on the standing shoulder press man!  Have you ever done a 1RM to see how much you can hit 1 time?  At 190 that is where I notice it start to feel very heavy good stuff!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> So you have 6 weeks left on cycle then?  Very nice on the standing shoulder press man!  Have you ever done a 1RM to see how much you can hit 1 time?  At 190 that is where I notice it start to feel very heavy good stuff!




Yep I figure 5 or 6 the prop r full 10ml vials but I am estimating whats left in the others so give or take a week I am gonna run it all . I have done a 1rm on bench 285 b4 when I was running meythl 1D  about a year ago. I will try dead lift and military as well as another bench to see where I am at maybe next week . When you do your 1rm do you do them all on the same day or just replace the day for that week like on chest I would do warm up then gradually work into the 1rm then do the rest of my chest work out. or just take a day and hit  them  all 1 movement  per muscle?


----------



## gfunky

The way I do it is replace the day with singles.  Then if I feel like I have more afterwards I will do accessories.  Do a rep scheme like 5,3,1,1,1,1  That way you have plenty of gas for the heavy stuff.  I like to go up in weight huge at first lets say for deads I will do 45x5, 135x5, 225x5, 315x3, 405x1, 455x1, 475x1, 495x1  something like that the first 2 sets I do just to warm up the lift so while they are also 5's the won't wear you out doing 10's or 12's will effect the higher weight.


----------



## Pikiki

Your results are coming to show on your lifting bro, very impress of the job and improvements you acomplish so far. Great job and nice log brotha


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Your results are coming to show on your lifting bro, very impress of the job and improvements you acomplish so far. Great job and nice log brotha



Thanx pik I really appreciate you guys helping me and encouraging me through this. I have never felt better in my life this log has become such a inspiration to maximize the cycle for me I don't think I will ever stop logging. I am just going to start a new one for off cycle and one when I go back on


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 82 ARMS 

weighted chin ups 25x5x5 (first time w/ weight) I remember when I couldn't pull my bw 
super set 
cable tri push downs single arm 90x8x5

weighted dips 50x8x4
super set
db curls 45x10 55x10 60x10 65x6

wide grip bb curls 95x10 105x10 110x10
super set
bb skull crushers same weight rep 

no cardio

cal intake 3191 steady weigh in's between 217 and 220 I like this weight 

Another no blood work week . I have the order paid for just have not found the time to go next week I am off 3 days I will make it happen


----------



## gfunky

Glad to see the weight has climbed back up!  I thought you were going to shrivel up and fly away LOL!! 

Awesome to hear that this is the best you have ever felt too that shit is awesome!

I think you should make a life log one that you use all the time whether on or off cycle, these are my favorites as you can see the ups and downs of training and when you look back on it year or 2 down the road you see progress through both and an overall progress that will drive you to new limits!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 83 no work out rest back is 70% with back and legs to go this week no need to push it

no cardio

cal intake 3191

pin went smooth 

d84 (today) legs

squats 85x5x2 135x3 185x3 225x5x2 235x5 235x3- (fail)

leg extensions 90x11x7 30 sec rest

db lunges 45x8x4

ham curls 70x11 60x10x3

cardio 1.5 road mi 10:03


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D85 BACK

Dead lift 135x5x2 225x3 275x3 305x5x2 325x5 355x5 (PR) went for one more set couldn't get the bar off the ground 

bent over bar bell rows reverse grip 135x10x2 155x10x2 went ez worked on form mostly 

lat pull downs 90x10 110x10 130x10 140x10

close grip low pulley rows 170x11x7 30 sec rest

No cardio (treadmill should be back this week)

cal intake 3034


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D85 BACK
> 
> Dead lift 135x5x2 225x3 275x3 305x5x2 325x5 355x5 (PR) went for one more set couldn't get the bar off the ground
> 
> bent over bar bell rows reverse grip 135x10x2 155x10x2 went ez worked on form mostly
> 
> lat pull downs 90x10 110x10 130x10 140x10
> 
> close grip low pulley rows 170x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> No cardio (treadmill should be back this week)
> 
> cal intake 3034



Great job on the PR!  Congrats!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 86 CHEST (pin) smooth

flat bench bb 135x5x2 185x3 225x3 235x5x2 245x5 255x3x2 225x7

flat bench db fly 45x10 50x10 55x10 60x8

incline bb 135x10 185x8 215x5 225x5

high pulley cable cross 50x11x7 30 sec rest

no cardio

cal intake 3251


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Great job on the PR!  Congrats!!



thanks bro it felt great. My legs were shaking on the way up on the first rep it was a pretty amazing feeling


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D 86 CHEST (pin) smooth
> 
> flat bench bb 135x5x2 185x3 225x3 235x5x2 245x5 255x3x2 225x7
> 
> flat bench db fly 45x10 50x10 55x10 60x8
> 
> incline bb 135x10 185x8 215x5 225x5
> 
> high pulley cable cross 50x11x7 30 sec rest
> 
> no cardio
> 
> cal intake 3251



You are killing it Grizz great job!


----------



## Pikiki

You are getting stronger everyday brotha, congrats on your improvements.


----------



## corvettels3

Hey brother what week are you on?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

corvettels3 said:


> Hey brother what week are you on?



Hmm good question I just finished my last shot o cyp so I would say about 13 I am figuring that out now I am going to run 2 more shots of E same mg that I have left over from my buddies failed attempt, Then I am going to run Prop 100mg 2 weeks eod into hcg blast then pct. I don't want it to end it feels so good right now, It took so long to kick in for me I feel like this is the peak but I went through so many weeks of waiting  no big though all good things must end and I am stretching the cycle as it is gonna be a hell of a recovery


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D87 TUES JULY 10 

this week is a fog to me I should have logged day by day b/c I went to a concert wed. and had way to much fun 

Rest no work out no cardio that I can remember 

didn't log cal's either but I was clean 

D88  concert day

1.5 mi cardio and light arms just to get a pump b4 the trip 

Cals were good until the show then at least 20+brews

D89 Hangover day 

Low food intake slept most of the day 

D90 Back on the grind shoulders

Standing Military Press 95x5x2 135x3 155x5 175x5 195x5x2

DB over head press 55x10 75x10 95x5x2

Giant set front/side raises 25x8x3  Rear delt cable cross over 70x10x3 Shrugs 225x10x3


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D91 (PIN) one day late I forgot to get more pins so missed it by a day

Legs

Squats 95x5x2 135x3 205x3 225x5x2  235x5 240x5 super set weighted pull ups different grips 

Giant set DB Lunges 45x8x4 inclined deep push ups 25x4  decline weighted sit ups 25x25x4

leg extensions 90x11x7 30 sec rest 

no cardio 

cal intake 2792


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D92 BACK

dead lift 135x5x2 225x3 275x3 315x5 335x5 355x5 

lat pull down 90x10 110x10 120x10 125x10

low pulley rows wide grip 170x11x7 30 sec rest

no cardio 

cal intake 3117

D 93 PINNED E No work out 

Cardio 4mi 30min Got my treadmill back today  

I will try and get on daily to contribute to my log and as much as I can , my boss is a bitch and is making my work life as tough as possible b/c she knows that I am leaving the dept. for another soon so she took away my bat cave (office) hence I cant spend time online at work anymore  I will try and get on as much as possible though at home and when I start my new job in a few weeks I will work my SI time back in fo sho 

cal intake ill figure out tomorrow


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

WOOOHOOOO!!!! Your getting sooo sexy, and now you got your baby back  Do work bud!!


----------



## gfunky

Looking strong in your lifts Grizz!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D94 oops i pinned to high up on my ass yesterday holy shit it hurts very swollen and hot could barley sit down/sleep had sweats all night sucked bad

no work out no cardio 

cal intake 2793

d95 (today) ass/back still hurt i think what happend is it just sat there where i pinned took advil today it helped 

chest

flat bench bb 135x5x2 225x5x2 245x5 255x3x2 225x7

incline db press 55x10 75x10 85x10 95x7 1min rest

flat bench db fly 45x10 55x10x3

high pulley cable cross over 50x11x7 30 sec rest

cardio 2.5mi 20 min

after i stretched real good and ran the juice shook loose my ass/back feels much better , like it should just a bit sore but nothing like it was wish i did that yesterday


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Looking strong in your lifts Grizz!!



thanks for riding with me bro I am feeling strong !


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> WOOOHOOOO!!!! Your getting sooo sexy, and now you got your baby back  Do work bud!!


1
Time to shread bro! the mill is as slick as butter man all i can hear are my feet hitting ! love it


----------



## gfunky

Grizz my man, how you feeling?  Back/ass get all better?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Grizz my man, how you feeling?  Back/ass get all better?




Yeah bro advil helped alot to get in the gym after I worked out I felt 80 to 90% just like a regular pin would feel.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D96 shoulders

standing military press 85x5x2 135x3 165x5 185x5 195x5 200x3

front and side raises 25x10 30x835x8 40x6 super set shrugs 275x10 295x10 325x10 335x10

cardio 3.5mi 27min 3min cool down 

cal intake 2647 low b/c I had to fast for blood work that I got today should have the results tomorrow ill post em up


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D97 legs (pin today) 1.5cc was left in the vial so i pinned it all went smooth so far 

squats 95x5x2 135x 205x3 225x5 235x5x2 240x5x2 super set weighted pull ups different grips 25x5x5

Fucking treadmill is fucking up giving me a error code and shutting down mid run twice now was on the phone trying to figure it out cut into my work out time wife had to go to boot camp  Hopefully the trouble shooting steps work and it wont cost me any more doe

cardio 2.? miles when it shut down 

cal intake ill post tomorrow 

Got blood results 

what do you think good right?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher




----------



## grizzldsealpoacher




----------



## gfunky

Looks like your testosterone is a bit high.  Lol


----------



## corvettels3

Your E2 is very impressive. Did you keep your stane at 6.25 ED?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

corvettels3 said:


> Your E2 is very impressive. Did you keep your stane at 6.25 ED?



12.5 eod from GWP looks like its gtg lol yeah I was worried it might be low but that is apparently the non itchy tits


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D98 arms

bb curls 95x10 115x10 135x8 150x6 super set weighted dips 50x8x4

rope pull down super set cable curls st bar 90x10 110x10 140x10x2

incline db curls 40x10 45x10 50x10 55x7 super set bb skull crushers 95x10 100x10 105x8x2 

cardio 3.5mi 30min treadmill seems to be working ok 

cal intake 3000+ i didnt log it but it was clean -2 bday beers


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D99 no work out no cardio 

cal intake 3658


----------



## gfunky

150 pound curls?  What kind of form you have on those?  I lose form above 140.....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> 150 pound curls?  What kind of form you have on those?  I lose form above 140.....



Honestly its not horrible. I am not going to say perfect but not all back either. I had a strength coach in high school that would have us ten rep on the inside curl then super set on the outside curl I think thats what got my bi's so strong. He also would say " it dont have to be pretty" meaning just get through it  I know I can handle 135 straight as an arrow but after that I cheat but still feel alot of bi more then my back  150 was wide grip its a bit ezer for me. I also use wraps around my wrists they make it so I can curl alot more I couldnt go higher then 135 w/o them my wrists feel like there gonna break


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D100 (TODAY) STARTING TO PIN PROP TONIGHT ! EXCITED 130mg

chest 

bb press 135x5x2 205x3 225x5 245x5 255x5 265x3x2 

flat bench db fly's 45x10 55x10 60x8 65x8

incline bb press 135x5 185x5 205x5 225x3

low pulley cable cross 40x11x7 30 sec rest

cardio 2.6mi 20min 3 min cool down . Tweaked my knee some how I will have to take it ez for a while

cal intake  3611


----------



## Cyborg

Damn....your a strong dude. Nice bro.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D101 back

deads 135x5 225x5 275x5 325x5 365x3x2

bent over bb row 135x10 155x10 165x10 super set lat pull downs 115x10 125x10 130x10

low pulley close grip rows 190x11x7 30sec rest 

cardio 2.5 mi 20 min 3 min cool down 

cal intake 3676

pin was smooth no pain today


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Cyborg said:


> Damn....your a strong dude. Nice bro.



thanks bro I hope I keep alot of it off cycle , we will see


----------



## gfunky

You are killing shit my brother!  So you have what 2-3 more weeks left?  finish strong man!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> You are killing shit my brother!  So you have what 2-3 more weeks left?  finish strong man!!



Less the 2 on test :-( wish I could run it forever then 10 day hcg blast followed by pct then "its over Johnny" I am mulling over splitting a order of rips w my bro . How do u feel about gh G?


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Less the 2 on test :-( wish I could run it forever then 10 day hcg blast followed by pct then "its over Johnny" I am mulling over splitting a order of rips w my bro . How do u feel about gh G?



I think you need to pm me about gh bro!!!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D102 no work out rest (pin)

cal intake 3117

d103 shoulders 

standing shoulder press 135x5 165x5 185x5 195x5x2

cardio 3.5 mi 7.5mph 30min straight varied the incline 0-3

cal intake 2958
d104 (pinned delt) used a 1' 25g pin 

legs 

squats 135x5 225x5 235x5 245x5 255x5 (pr) super set pull ups varied grips x10

 i started seeing stars around the 3rd rep at 255 by the top of 5 i could barley see. My squats feel alot more controlled now  i am not struggling to get up anymore finally i think my legs are catching up

db lunges 45x8x4 super set incline deep push ups 25x4

leg extensions 90x11x7 30 sec rest

no cardio

cal intake 2851


----------



## gfunky

U R strong!!  Great couple sessions!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> U R strong!!  Great couple sessions!



Thanks G I am feeling amazing a bit lazy this week I will pick it up this coming week, this is my final week on test  I am ready for a break though this has been a amazing cycle I am gonna clean up for a few mo. lower my cal's back down and shed some fat get down lower then 10% for the first time in my life. I am sitting about 14% I would say 220lbs. I am going to have another blood test and Hydrostatic bf test 2 or 3 weeks after pct to finish the log .


----------



## Lulu66

Looking good man. Keep it up


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

lulu66 said:


> looking good man. Keep it up



thanx bro i am gonna finish strong


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D105 rest no work out (pin ) smooth glute 

cal intake 2911 ( had a piece of my daughters bday cake , im weak ) add it to the cals

d106 today

chest

flat bench bb 135x5x2 225x5 235x5 255x5 255x4 225x7

low pulley incline cable fly 50x10x4

flat bench db fly 45x8 50x8 55x8 60x8

high pulley cable cross 50x11x7 30 sec rest

super pump this work out was amazing 

cardio 4mi 30 min 

cal intake 3944


----------



## Pikiki

Things are looking pretty good for you bro, how long you still to go??


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Pikiki said:


> Things are looking pretty good for you bro, how long you still to go??




this is the last week bro 3 more shots to go I am praying for a strong pct and speedy recovery


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Day 107 rest no work out 

cal intake 3010

day 108 back 

dead lift 135x5 225x5 275x5 325x5 345x5 360x4

good morning (first time) 95x10 115x10 135x8x2 worked on form could use some pointers g

bent over row 135x10 155x10x3 super set lat pull downs 115x10x4 

cardio 2.5mi 20 min

cal intake 2955

day 109 rest no work out i had family in town have had to work them into my schedule 

cal intake 2500 + a bunch of blue claw crabs 

day 110 today(pin) one more pin left sunday 

shoulders 

standing shoulder press 135x5 155x5 185x5 205x5 225x2 (pr)

front and side db raises 30x10 35x10 40x8 super set shrugs 305x10 325x10 335x8

cardio 2.5mi 20min 

post cals next time


----------



## Pikiki

Great job and both your cycle and your log. Will waiting for the PCT to be a successfull one.


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Day 107 rest no work out
> 
> cal intake 3010
> 
> day 108 back
> 
> dead lift 135x5 225x5 275x5 325x5 345x5 360x4
> 
> good morning (first time) 95x10 115x10 135x8x2 worked on form could use some pointers g
> 
> bent over row 135x10 155x10x3 super set lat pull downs 115x10x4
> 
> cardio 2.5mi 20 min
> 
> cal intake 2955
> 
> day 109 rest no work out i had family in town have had to work them into my schedule
> 
> cal intake 2500 + a bunch of blue claw crabs
> 
> day 110 today(pin) one more pin left sunday
> 
> shoulders
> 
> standing shoulder press 135x5 155x5 185x5 205x5 225x2 (pr)
> 
> front and side db raises 30x10 35x10 40x8 super set shrugs 305x10 325x10 335x8
> 
> cardio 2.5mi 20min
> 
> post cals next time



225x2 OHP is insane man!!  

for the Good Morings best way is feet a little more than should width apart, leave bar low on rear delts, bend at the hips keep legs with a slight bend and keep arch in back.  go down get a good stretch in the hams come up and squeeze gluts at the top.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D111 rest no work out

cal intake was low i did not count it 

d112 legs (last pin)

squats 135x5x2 225x5 245x5 255x5 260x4 super set deep incline pushups 5x25

hack squats (first time) 135x10 155x10 185x10 225x5 super set pull ups varied grips 4x8

leg extensions 90x11x5 super set dips 5x10

cal intake was low did not count it again 

i plan on waiting a few days before starting my hcg blast , wait until i feel the test drop off about 3 or 4 days unless someone has issue with that?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> 225x2 OHP is insane man!!
> 
> for the Good Morings best way is feet a little more than should width apart, leave bar low on rear delts, bend at the hips keep legs with a slight bend and keep arch in back.  go down get a good stretch in the hams come up and squeeze gluts at the top.



Thanx bro I am most proud of that lift I want to get more  thanx for the tips also i will implement them next back day


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D113 rest no work out i am going to go to eod work outs 2 a days cardio and core am weight training pm and pepper in a 5th weight training for arms some where in the week

killing the cal counting i eat the same shit ed between 2500 and 3500 cals if it becomes a problem il start counting again current weight is 217 to 220  

d114 chest

flat bench bb 135x5x2 225x5 245x5 255x5 275x2 225x5

incline bb press 135x5 185x5 205x5 225x5 185x5

flat bench db flys 35x10 45x10 55x10 60x8

cable cross overs 50x11x7 30 sec rest 

cardio 3.8 mi 27 min 3 min cool down 

d115 no work out

cardio 3.6mi 27min 3min cool down

still don't feel the "crash" but i am starting hcg tomorrow 1000iu eod 10 days then comes pct


----------



## RowdyBrad

Kill it bro! Following


----------



## gfunky

I think it takes quite a while to feel the crash more like 3 weeks being off that is why if you have a good pct the 2nd and 3rd week you are jump starting your natty levels and it should not be so bad but what do I know I am on TRT LOL


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

G, he came off his cycle running prop, so the crash should be happening rightttttttt about nowww!

Great fucking cycle bud, you killed it. Kill Pct and strap on your killin it boots, cause we're gonna TPP/NPP the fuck out of shit!!


----------



## gfunky

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> G, he came off his cycle running prop, so the crash should be happening rightttttttt about nowww!
> 
> Great fucking cycle bud, you killed it. Kill Pct and strap on your killin it boots, cause we're gonna TPP/NPP the fuck out of shit!!


Forgot about the prop makes sense.....


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D116 (first pin HCG) 

I didn't feel any different but maybe thats a good thing?

Work out Back 

DL 135x5x2 225x5 275x5 325x5 345x5 365x5 365x3 

Good Morning 135x10 155x10 175x10

Bent Over Row 135x10 155x10 175x10 185x10

Low Pulley Close Grip Row 130x10 150x10 170x10 super set Lat Pull Downs 90x10 110x10 130x10 

No Cardio


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

rowdybrad said:


> Kill it bro! Following



Thanks For contributing bro  I just pinned the HCG  smooth as butter


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> I think it takes quite a while to feel the crash more like 3 weeks being off that is why if you have a good pct the 2nd and 3rd week you are jump starting your natty levels and it should not be so bad but what do I know I am on TRT LOL



Right on bro If I ever feel I can go to my OL' Lady with TRT I am going to make the switch, we are just not at that level yet where she would understand it. Until then I am gonna have to deal w/ the pct


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

IQUOTE=Hockeyplaya18;29913]G, he came off his cycle running prop, so the crash should be happening rightttttttt about nowww!

Great fucking cycle bud, you killed it. Kill Pct and strap on your killin it boots, cause we're gonna TPP/NPP the fuck out of shit!![/QUOTE]

Ha locked and loaded bro I am stupid siked for recovery and then the next ride!


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> D116 (first pin HCG)
> 
> I didn't feel any different but maybe thats a good thing?
> 
> Work out Back
> 
> DL 135x5x2 225x5 275x5 325x5 345x5 365x5 365x3
> 
> Good Morning 135x10 155x10 175x10
> 
> Bent Over Row 135x10 155x10 175x10 185x10
> 
> Low Pulley Close Grip Row 130x10 150x10 170x10 super set Lat Pull Downs 90x10 110x10 130x10
> 
> No Cardio




Looking strong!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D117 NO WORK OUT 

CARDIO 3.7MI 27MIN

D118 NO WORK OUT WENT A LITTLE HARD ON THE MEDS AND WAS GROGGY MY BAD (PIN) HCG NO CHANGES

D119 LEGS 

SQUATS 135X5X2 225X5 245X5 255X5 275X3(PR) 

HACK SQUATS 135X10 185X5 205X5 235X5 

DB LUNGES 45x8x4

LEG EXTENSIONS 90X11X7 30 SEC REST

CARDIO 3.7MI 27 MIN 

CAL RATE HAS BEEN PRETTY MUCH THE SAME HOW EVER I SEEM TO BE DROPPING WEIGHT I WILL START COUNTING AND UP THE CALS IF THIS CONTINUES 215LB AM


----------



## RowdyBrad

wicked fresh grizz


----------



## gfunky

Quit yelling! LOL  Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Jada

Great job on hittin those legs hard!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D120 (PIN)  Had a hard time today

Chest 

Flat Bench BB 135x5x2 225x5 255x5 275x2 245x5 235x5 205x5

I felt it alot in my scapula not so much in my chest any tips on what I was doing wrong? I didnt change anything I think I am just not used to not bieng on cycle 

Scaps now sore as shit I push on

Incline DB 55x10 75x10 95x10

Flat bench cable fly 50x10x4 super set flat bench db fly 45x10x4 

no cardio 

not a very good pump like its been , I am bumbed I am gonna switch up the work out to a lighter weight more rep so as not to get down on myself or provoke injury working too hard during pct


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

rowdybrad said:


> wicked fresh grizz



appreciate the love bro


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Quit yelling! LOL  Congrats on the PR!



SORRY!  j/k usually it makes it lower case


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Jadakiss said:


> Great job on hittin those legs hard!



Yeah buddy this was one of my best leg days thanks for riding bro


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D 121 Shoulders 

Overhead bb press 135x5x2155x5 185x5 205x5

seated overhead db press 55x10 75x10 80x10 85x10

front and side db raises 25x10x4 super set bb shrugs 275x10x4

no cardio


----------



## gfunky

Dude you are almost doing the same for OHP as bench.......   Are you doing seated??


----------



## Jada

Dame bro u put numbers:0


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> Dude you are almost doing the same for OHP as bench.......   Are you doing seated??



Standing bra the only way for me I love the way it feels I go deep to hit the collar bone every time , I have always been strong in the arms not so much in the chest and legs. My legs chest and shoulders are training almost even right now couple pound difference here and there. I  train my bis and tris together also similar weight if possible. My back has never been stronger but I really have not done dead lifts steady like this ever so I am happy with the results I am getting from that .


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Jadakiss said:


> Dame bro u put numbers:0



Thanks bro I  hope I can continue to put up big numbers , I feel like I have lost a step


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D122 no work out cardio 3.7mi 27min

D123 Back 

Deads 135x5 225x5 275x5 325x5 345x5 365x5

BO Rows 135x10 155x10 185x10 super set single arm cable lawn mower pulls 70x10 90x10 110x10

low pulley seated rows wide grip 130x11x7 30 sec rest

no cardio

Today day 124 (last pin until dec.) 

cardio 3.7mi 27min


----------



## gfunky

You got real strong!  I hope you enjoyed your cycle man!  Keep working hard and keep all those gains!


----------



## Jada

Do u have any idea what ur next cycle might be?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

gfunky said:


> You got real strong!  I hope you enjoyed your cycle man!  Keep working hard and keep all those gains!



No doubt G I am gonna burn through pct and shut this log down, Open up a life long log for off and on cycles like you advised. I dont know I am gonna do about this weight loss though I am eating the same thing as on cycle but continue to go down 212 this am I am hoping it levels off now that I am done w/ hcg


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Jadakiss said:


> Do u have any idea what ur next cycle might be?



Yep I am gonna pin Dec 16 a TPP NPP blend cycle I have not worked out the dosages / length yet but theres plenty of time for my GURU to work it out

#cant wait!


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> No doubt G I am gonna burn through pct and shut this log down, Open up a life long log for off and on cycles like you advised. I dont know I am gonna do about this weight loss though I am eating the same thing as on cycle but continue to go down 212 this am I am hoping it levels off now that I am done w/ hcg



Eat more??!!  Dude you put in a lot of cardio on cycle the test helps not to lose muscle off cycle you will burn through muscle unless you up calories!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

D124 rest no work out no cardio 

D125 (pct day one ) ewww shit is discusting Legs 

Squats 135x5x2 225x5x2 245x5 255x5 

got sick from the devil juice 

cardio 3.7mi 27min 

D 126 rest no work out /  cardio

D127 pct day 3 chest

bb press 135x5x2 225x5x2 245x5 255x5 225x5

reverse grip incline bb press 135x5x2 155x5 185x5 155x5

flat bench db fly 35x10 45x10 60x10 

cable flys 50x11x7 30 sec rest

Man I miss my test 

no cardio 

Day 128 pct 4 shoulders 

standing military press 135x5x2 185x5x2 205x3x2

seated db press 55x10 75x10 95x5x2 

front and side raises 25x8x3 superset shrugs 325x10x3

no cardio

129 pct 5 (today)

no work out 

cardio 3.7mi 27min


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

gfunky said:


> Eat more??!!  Dude you put in a lot of cardio on cycle the test helps not to lose muscle off cycle you will burn through muscle unless you up calories!



Im going to agree with this, especially during PCT, cut back a little on your cardio and up the clean Calories a bit!!! I know how hard it can be bro, its tough after being overweight to switch back to eating more than you think you should. You got it bud, the Test will be back before you know it, atleast your not me, Ive been waiting forever lol...GURU


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Day 130 pct 6 Back

Dead Lift 135x5x2 225x5 275x5 325x5 345x5 405x1rm (pr) I needed that to boost the moral it was so clean going for 2 next week

BO rows 135x10 155x10 185x8 205x5

Lat pull downs 130x10 150x10 160x8 super set low pulley close grip rows 140x10 160x10 200x10

no cardio 

Weight seems to level off around 214 avg I will take it I feel good at this weight I will maintain while trying to drop the rest of the fat


----------



## gfunky

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Day 130 pct 6 Back
> 
> Dead Lift 135x5x2 225x5 275x5 325x5 345x5 405x1rm (pr) I needed that to boost the moral it was so clean going for 2 next week
> 
> BO rows 135x10 155x10 185x8 205x5
> 
> Lat pull downs 130x10 150x10 160x8 super set low pulley close grip rows 140x10 160x10 200x10
> 
> no cardio
> 
> Weight seems to level off around 214 avg I will take it I feel good at this weight I will maintain while trying to drop the rest of the fat


Congrats on the PR brother!!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

O man sorry for the long vacation from the log. I have had trouble finding the time with the new job and different schedule to keep up but its a must for me to stay motivated so I will find the time 

PCT is all done I got some back zits and hair on my back nothing to crazy . 

I continue to drop weight I will have to just change my diet over these few nattie months until my next pin as it stands I am 210 I would say 12 % bf . I will get a reading done in the next week or so but I will post the results in my new log

Work outs are great !! runs also , I feel strong again stamina is up . During HCG was the hardest for me I was drained and had to force myself to work out during clomid and novla I felt good as the days went on I feel perfectly fine a week removed from PCT I dont think I am going to get another blood test I dont feel it necessary

I am still running my AI eod or so when ever I feel like my estro is spiking I am gonna run it until its gone

So with that I am gonna shut down my second successful log I achieved everything I set out to do in this cycle and got the results I expected. Coming away I feel 500mg of test is not enough for me. I think cyp takes to long to kick in. I feel like next cycle I may just stick with test only and run 800mg/wk of test e and see how that goes.

I want to thank everyone who followed my log and contributed I cant tell you how many times your comments ran through my head when I wanted to give up. Or how many times I went the extra set just b/c I wanted you to be proud of the work out I posted up that night  Thanks brothers It truely was an amazing ride!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18

Great Log brother, couldnt have done it better myself!!


----------



## Jada

Great log bro loved the details


----------

